# Nostalgic



## ghazi52

Nostalgic

Reactions: Like Like:
22 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Valar.

Gola Ghanda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:

11


----------



## ghazi52

Tram

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

1947

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Meengla

Wonderful thread! I can comment on a lot of these pics. But 90s? Pfft! How about 70s?!! I will be back!

We had a TV like this. It was I think from Germany (East/West--don't remember). The brand was 'Normandy'. Would go bad every some days and we took it to a nearby TV repair shop where there would be a bunch of these dinosaurs waiting to be repaired. After the repair, the owner would call and we would eagerly go and get the tv back. Or how else we could watch 'Uncle Urfi'?!! 
In 1976, Bhutto introduced color tv. Rumors were that color tv could cause eye cancer!! Initially, only very few PTV programs were in color--to save cost! 
PS. In early 80s, the easy import of electronics from the middle east made color TVs and VCRs (as well as X-rated video rental shops!!) quite common in Karachi. Yup, right under the pious nose of General Zia ul Haq!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## alikazmi007

Amazing posts... please keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Meengla

I had actually been on these trams. In Soldier's Bazar area of Karachi. They were slow as molasses!! They were even slower than those 'Hop On, Hop Off' buses in the tourist areas of America!

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

پرانے ویلے وچ ہر چیز دی قدر ہوندی سی
تے اج کل لوکاں نوں چیزاں بدلن واسطے بہانہ چائ دا اے

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Fire Engine in Lahore c. 1934

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Meengla

@ghazi52 I challenge you to find pics of 'Ration Cards' from the early 1970s?!!! I do remember them!! Zulfi Bhutto's 'Nationalization' policies hit the Pakistani economy hard after he took power 1971/early 1972. He had the mandate for 'socialism' in Pakistan.

Anyway, Pakistan had food issues in the early 1970s. I distinctly remember having to walk to a neighborhood shop, carrying a 'Ration Card' to get some food. Flour? Bajra (Millet)? The slogan of 'Roti Kapra Makan' (Bread, Clothing, Housing) of Bhutto's Pakistan People's Party (the PPP) was not only common in Pakistan. India, in the 70s, made a movie eerie similar to that called 'Roti, Kapra Makan'.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sunshine48

Beautiful thread! Though I'm not aware of many of these things..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1974, Nursery area, Truck is Ford 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunshine48

بہت یاد آتا ھے گزرا زمانہ۔
وہ گاؤں کی گلیوں میں پِیپَل پرانا۔

وہ باغوں میں پیڑوں پہ ٹائر کے جھولے۔
وہ بارش کی بوندوں میں چھت پر نہانا۔

وہ اِملی کے پیڑوں پہ پتھر چلانا۔
جو پتھر کسی کو لگے بھاگ جانا۔ 

چھپا کر کے سب کی نظر سے ہمیشہ۔
وہ ماں کے دوپٹے سے سکے چرانا۔

وہ سائیکل کے پہئے کی گاڑی بنانا۔
بڑے فخر سے دوسروں کو سکھانا۔

وہ ماں کی محبت وہ والد کی شفقت۔
وہ ماتھے پہ کاجل کا ٹیکا لگانا۔

وہ کاغذ کی چڑیا بنا کر اڑانا۔
وہ پڑھنے کے ڈر سے کتابیں چھپانا۔

وہ نرکل کی قلموں سے تختی پہ لکھنا۔
وہ گھر سے سبق یاد کرکے نہ جانا۔

وہ گرمی کی چھٹی مزے سے بِتانا۔
وہ نانی کا قصّہ کہانی سنانا۔

وہ گاؤں کے میلے میں گڑ کی جلیبی۔
وہ سرکس میں خوش ہوکے تالی بجانا۔

وہ انگلی چھپا کر پہیلی بجھانا۔
وہ پیچھے سے ”ہو“ کر کے سب کو ڈرانا۔

وہ کاغذ کے ٹکڑوں پہ چور اور سپاہی۔
وہ شادی میں اڑتا ہوا شامیانہ۔

مگر یادِ بچپن کہیں سو گئی ھے۔
کہ خوابوں کی جیسے سحر ہو گئی ھے۔

یہ نفرت کی آندھی عداوت کے شعلے۔
یہ سیاست دلوں میں زہر بو گئی ھے۔

زباں بند رکھنے کا آیا زمانہ۔
لبوں پہ نہ آئے امن کا ترانہ۔

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Nostalgic


You can still find surmadani in pubjab villages. 
Its still quite common.
My mother bas vintage ones if you call 80s, 70s vintage. But they are quite commonly found still and used.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Studio No.9, *Radio Pakistan *Karachi in 1970's
Courtesy : Abid Ali Baig

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

Liar..............there used to be only one channel in those days




ghazi52 said:


> Nostalgic


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1966










Thorough Pro said:


> Liar..............there used to be only one channel in those days



Initially ON / OFF, then change channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

I was just pulling your leg, I have done the same mostly for volume up or down as on-off times were fixed 4:30 from transmission start to around 11:00 transmission off.





ghazi52 said:


> Initially ON / OFF, then change channels.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar city

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cycle Rickshaw Karachi in 1952:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> Cycle Rickshaw Karachi in 1952:



My dad used to say that it was President Ayub Khan who banned the human-cycle-rickshaw (or whatever they are) in at least West Pakistan because of the cruelty to the cyclist.

The only time I ever rode one was somewhere in India. I don't recall exactly where. Maybe in Ajmer city in Rajasthan and it was sad to see the guy straining in the heat carrying such a load--I recall it felt like the guy's leg veins would burst out. Sad!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

ghazi52 said:


>



my father called torches .battery , ive no idea why , thanks for the memory . 

he was from poonch , Indian occupied Kashmir .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Thorough Pro said:


> Liar..............there used to be only one channel in those days


azan hogi to volume kon kam kary ga ???????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

ghazi52 said:


>


Sometimes it amazes me, As to how you find these gems ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bill English built his first mouse prototype in 1963
The co-creator of the computer mouse, William English, has died aged 91. 
3 August 2020

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Thanks for sharing. Brought back many memories.

Pakistan was very different back then. You can still find archaic technology in disuse everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

We called this game, Petho Garam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> We called this game, Petho Garam



I grew up in my village in Central Punjab, so I still remember many of these things. I remember we used to bleach newspapers to make paper and I remember writing on takht in an open air school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Daddu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KHOAY MALAE WALE QULFEO, U AWAZ BACHPAN MA ROZ SUNTEY THA 
OR KAFI INTEZAR REHTA TH, PHER AMMI DILWATE THi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Behashti (بہشتی ) in Lahore ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1890, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

پیہڑھی

perri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Adonis

Meengla said:


> My dad used to say that it was President Ayub Khan who banned the human-cycle-rickshaw (or whatever they are) *in at least West Pakistan because of the cruelty to the cyclist.*
> 
> The only time I ever rode one was somewhere in India. I don't recall exactly where. Maybe in Ajmer city in Rajasthan and it was sad to see the guy straining in the heat carrying such a load--I recall it felt like the guy's leg veins would burst out. Sad!



Double standards of our elites have been a norm in Pakistan's history...He banned Cycle Rikshaw citing cruelty to the human (and thus snatching means of income from him)...but in past 70 years they couldn't ban bonded-labour system of Landlords in Sindh and Punjab as part of feudal system.....


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

No need to get tension , Pedestal fan is ready.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi..........Tramway 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*آج کل کے بچے کیا جانیں، ہمارے دور میں جب کوئی گلوکار پھنس جاتا تھا تو کتنی مشکل سے اسے چھڑاتے تھے
کس کس کے بچپن میں تھا یہ *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Driven by water fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Iranian Hotel Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


>



Even I don't remember 30 Paisas per bottle! I remember in the 70's drinking a Pakola in the Karachi Zoo for 'Bara Aana' (I think 75 Paisa). That to us kids was big unpleasant price jump from 'Aath Aana' (50 Paisa)!


----------



## Maarkhoor




----------



## Maarkhoor




----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Guest house in-charge Mr shaming.
Here are Rambo and Murad
My name is Rambo Rambo Jan Rambo....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

ghazi52 said:


>


 I still do the calligraphy  However I hardly see kids writing thakhti!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

Meengla said:


> @ghazi52 I challenge you to find pics of 'Ration Cards' from the early 1970s?!!! I do remember them!! Zulfi Bhutto's 'Nationalization' policies hit the Pakistani economy hard after he took power 1971/early 1972. He had the mandate for 'socialism' in Pakistan.
> 
> Anyway, Pakistan had food issues in the early 1970s. I distinctly remember having to walk to a neighborhood shop, carrying a 'Ration Card' to get some food. Flour? Bajra (Millet)? The slogan of 'Roti Kapra Makan' (Bread, Clothing, Housing) of Bhutto's Pakistan People's Party (the PPP) was not only common in Pakistan. India, in the 70s, made a movie eerie similar to that called 'Roti, Kapra Makan'.


I might find our Ration card at home. I think it might be in my Father's office files some where  I'll ask him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> Nostalgic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

This bicycle was bought for Rs. 153 and in 1948, it still has a receipt and the bicycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cotton shredder...

They recondition the cotton of razaie.


----------



## ghazi52

Promotional Image Of The New Uniform Of PIA Air Hostesses, 1986.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hotel Midway House Karachi, Circa 1960's.*

You know PIA was a favourite airline of many celebrities in 1960s & 1970's.

Many of you may not known that Pakistan International Airlines has an enviable history of excellence. It was the first Asian airline to fly Super Constellation, Boeing 737 and Boeing 771, first Asian airline to fly jet aircraft (Boeing 707), first to show in-flight movies, first Asian airline to be certified by the American FAA and Europe’s CAA.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PTV News Anchor in 1980's
L to R : Khalid Hameed, Mahpara Safdar, Arjumand Shaheen, Kanwal Naseer and Meena Pervez.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gold rates 1962 , Peshawar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar 1972

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tibet toothpaste billboard in Khyber Pass in 1968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Vendor wearing tea cask at Peshawar in 1955

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1953-54

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The sewing machine structure in 1867 was like this

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 680685



Yar Tibet k sabun ki kya hi baat thi. Wah wah


----------



## ghazi52

دبے کی یہ اہمیت تھی کہ اس میں دیسی گھی ہوتا تھا امی اتنے زور سے بند کر دیتی تھی ک بچپن میں میں اس کو کھول نہیں سکتا تھا 


*گھی کا ڈبہ نہیں بلکہ ماں کی محبت سے بھرا ہوا ڈبہ, *


.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

People Watching Movie At Peshawar Market, Year 1957.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Vintage PRTC tickets, * Islamabad/Rawalpindi bus services* in 1970’s
Courtesy : Tahir Mahmood

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ambulance Cart Waziristan, Circa 1919.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

The ring and crest of Count Vlad Țepeș Dracula

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore barber stall

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*کس کس کے گھر اس طرح کا اچار کا مرتبان تھا 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

An advertisement about Muslim Town Lahore in daily Inqilab.
Date: c.1931

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1957

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Old machine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Someone will tell you where to find it.... 
Shayad isko chana_jor_garam kehte hain...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Who has eaten this candy

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Does anyone remember!*
*
7 bajay Knight Rider
8 bajay PTV drama
9 bajay Khabernama
10 bajay khana
11 bajay Tarana
12 bajay tak sojana*
*Wow whata life was *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bike generator.... 6 Volts, 3 Watts.
Night time cycling.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

koaely wali istire bhi use ki bachpan m............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Gymkhana Club Rally - 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.


















.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A water-carrier (بہشتی) in Lahore. In the past, they used to be part of an important service provider team of each street. Now I think it's hard to find anyone in the cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Found It In Gaddap, distt Malir , Karachi...
Beer bahooti still comes out after rain, 
Happy to know they are not extinct, thank you Rain.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*BP*

*کس کس نے بچپن میں یہ کھاٸی ہے*








.


*یہ گتے کی ڈبیاں میں آتی تھیں پہلے تھوڑا اوپر کرو تو گھونسلے سے انڈے نکلتے تھے*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This does not seem to be a hookah shop or a tobacco shop. Though other clay or earthenware are also displayed in this shop it is mostly stocked with the Chillum or Chillam parts. 

Whereas the common Hookah is a 15th century AD invention, this Chillum appeared on the social scene sometime in the 18th century. Unlike Hookah its bowl or chilam and its base are polished just like it is done in Kashikari. And only tobacco is smoked by it without adding burning coals, etc. using matches time and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## zeeshe100

Yeh chiz aaj beh use main hai or bazar say new beh mil jata hai


ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 692959
> 
> 
> 
> دبے کی یہ اہمیت تھی کہ اس میں دیسی گھی ہوتا تھا امی اتنے زور سے بند کر دیتی تھی ک بچپن میں میں اس کو کھول نہیں سکتا تھا
> 
> 
> *گھی کا ڈبہ نہیں بلکہ ماں کی محبت سے بھرا ہوا ڈبہ, *
> 
> 
> .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeeshe100

Tibet ke cream sabun powder sub aaj beh milta hai


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yar Tibet k sabun ki kya hi baat thi. Wah wah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1963

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

I am the famous pen wing sung of the past............
Used in millions of hands, I will write a beautiful writing from me. Used at home, school, college, university, office everywhere. My role was also in success in exams. 
Now I am also part of beautiful memories.
How many of you? Used to me...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan International Airlines Vickers Viscount.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 729763


Hakeem Saeed was alive till then i guess... see the message

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Goenitz said:


> Hakeem Saeed was alive till then i guess... see the message



Yes,
Message was in 1987.
His tragic murder in 1998.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

مٹی کے تیل کی سپلائی
اس کے علاوہ شاپ سے بوتل یا گیلن لے
بھی جاتے تھے یاد
تو ھو گا نا
*
Kerosene oil supplier*
Simple needs simple living but very satisfying and peaceful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## User

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 729263


Sir hamare ghar mein aj bhi yeh buttons lge hue hain.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## User

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 694232


Remote control!!!😂😂😂😂😂
Hamare TV k buttons hi andar ghus gye te.🤣🤣🤣🤣

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

User said:


> Remote control!!!😂😂😂😂😂
> Hamare TV k buttons hi andar ghus gye te.🤣🤣🤣🤣



Love it.

Our remote control was our nephew.
He also had duty to update the antenna,,

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## User

ghazi52 said:


>


The boy to the right looks like an excellent sprint runner.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

User said:


> The boy to the right looks like an excellent sprint runner.


Yes, love his efforts.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Wooden crate and metal ice box


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Used before the arrival of Sui Gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Slide rule. Used before calculators hit the market.
Analog calculator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Fountain Pain* 

The past days where Urdu script was taught with wooden pen on wooden board till fifth grade . And children wrote everything on black slate with chalk . 
Also , for English , four line copy from G 's Nab . Used to write : No fountain pen was allowed to be used till the fifth grade .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

My uncle bought this typewriter in 1948 and still working.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Who played this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kerosene oil pressure Stove


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The censor in Zia Ul haque’s regime when everything went blurred on the screen ...we used to put a dupatta or a film to see it ..remember?

Kya yaad dela deya. Tab TV band Ker deya jata the ka ab kuch Nhi ayega aur hum khare ho ke Bhe wait kerte the ka abhe drama baqe hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Once upon a time, there would be a sewing machine in every house, women would be fitting while sewing children's clothes.
Now the sewing machine has disappeared from home


----------



## ghazi52

HAMAREY SCHOOL KI BEHTREEN YAAD,HAMAREY ZAMANEY KAY FOUNTAIN PEN.





Who can forget how excited we were when we learnt that from now onwards we will be using ink pens and not pencils like little kids in school, I think some started in 5th and some had to wait another year to get into that transaction !

There was no measurement of the pride we were filled in with at the prospect of No more pencils and that we were actually going to get our very own pen !! That was huge!





What was your first pen way back than..?

I remember my dad brought me a pen called “DOLLAR fountain pen” as for my startering pen there was another similar one called EAGLE which was another popular brand

These pens came in four colors, red green blue and black. I had the privilege to buy all four colors at different intervals ..

Filling these pens with ink was a two step process we had to twist open the back cap and dip the nib in the ink pot and slowly rotate the back side to let the ink suck in ,we could clearly see the tiny tank slowly getting filled in.. There was this weird sense of happiness mixed with satisfaction to see our pen get all filled up !!





Some kids were lucky to get a PARKER or a SHEAFFER or a HERO and God knows I don’t even remember the brands now, WING SUNG was another hot favorite brand that was popular than, I remember how I wished I would get those fancy ones too but I didn’t get mine till after two years





Remember how our hands and fingers would get all blue and black while filling our pens..besides if the pen would crack from near the nib by falling too many times on the floor bus jee phir tu poocho mutt.. uniform ki khair nahi aur ghar jakey ...hamari khair nahi !!





Dollar ink was the most popular ink brand used by school /college students than, It was available in black red and blue colors .. later on in higher grades levels we were allowed to use red ink to underline or write headings which was again another landmark for us as a part of growing up !!

Tu jenaab Yeh tha hamara seedha saadha bachpan aur is sey juree aik aur choti si yaad.




Hope u guys enjoyed


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Titanium100

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 738378



now this is nostalgic😍


----------



## ghazi52

Remember, gas mantle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

14 th August 1955

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lantren.(Laltain)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Did you remember something after seeing this? it is true to me.
I still enjoy a lot if I get it,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

I wish its era would come back and we would get rid of plastic bags and our city would be clean .
کاش اس کا دور واپس آجائے اور ہم پلاسٹک کے تھیلے سے چھٹکارا پائیں اور ہمارا شہر صاف ستھرا ہوجائے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

How many exams you have to go through for Eid in childhood . What do the people of the new age know ? 


Gudgudi b hoti thi sur agir ya thek ni hoti thi to ball b nochti thi yad hai kisi ko............

بچپن مے والد جس حجام کے پاس لے کے جاتے تھے وہ سر پکڑ کے اسے حجامت کرتا تھا جسے دوبارا اس کو موقا نہیں ملے گا اور ہمارے آنسو گرتے تھے رہتے تھے حجامت کے درمیان

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mouth organ

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Your memories will be associated with this national radio . 

Used to listen to live cricket & hockey commentary. Those were the days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ration Card 1970's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

There was a time when Karachi used to be very clean and tidy - there were paper and newspaper bags free from plastic bags and meat and vegetables were taken in these baskets - maybe you brought it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Best Products for Men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The kerosene oil - powered lantern, French made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Memories from Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Which one you used at start ?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

T&T (now PTCL) token issued in 1977.


----------



## ghazi52

We used to do every year cotton removed, fluffed up, it's cover washed and refilled the cotton.


----------



## ghazi52

The quality of ghee cans in 1960s was so good that they were converted into water buckets or utensils, cans or jars for kitchen storage as well as storage of commodities in shops. And they lasted years and decades.

Dr Tariq Rahim Soomro found this old container of Dalda ghee at his village Dehat - interestingly it says Dalda Vanaspati in English and Bangla, indicating that it is from pre-Bangladesh secession era of 1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Cycle Rikshaw was common in Karachi in the 1950s.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Still in use.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1145932752555233


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Taxi meter, Karachi


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad state DL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Water carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cinema going.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Making Of Budhi ke Baal Or Candy How Many Of You Still Like This ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@ghazi52 

Nostalgic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> We used to do every year cotton removed, fluffed up, it's cover washed and refilled the cotton.
> 
> 
> View attachment 753040



In India the process is called in Hindi / Urdu as "Dhunak'na". What about in Pakistan ?



ghazi52 said:


> Making Of Budhi ke Baal Or Candy How Many Of You Still Like This ???
> 
> 
> View attachment 759608



Was always too sweet for my taste. But until now I have never known how it is made.


----------



## ghazi52

jamahir said:


> In India the process is called in Hindi / Urdu as "Dhunak'na". What about in Pakistan ?



In my language called *Painji .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


> In my language called *Painji .*



Which language ?


----------



## ghazi52

jamahir said:


> Which language ?


Hindhko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mudas777

Maarkhoor said:


> @ghazi52
> 
> Nostalgic




Love to see Nora and Zardari in that mouth watering positions. 😁

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Vintage Sewing machine oiler tin container . ( Tail Ke Kuppy )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Who has used it for shopping ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sarotaa ... nut cracker.


----------



## ghazi52

Choki or Peerhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1966


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Used as calculator


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sweet Merchant, Karachi


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The Xavier Sisters during their musical career in Karachi which began in 1966 and ended in 1975.
Photo Courtesy : Xavier Sisters / Legendary Musicians of Karachi


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Remember the smell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 768956


Bati wala Dynamo 


ghazi52 said:


> In my language called *Painji .*


We called it Lachay


----------



## Musalman

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 739209
> 
> 
> 
> The censor in Zia Ul haque’s regime when everything went blurred on the screen ...we used to put a dupatta or a film to see it ..remember?
> 
> Kya yaad dela deya. Tab TV band Ker deya jata the ka ab kuch Nhi ayega aur hum khare ho ke Bhe wait kerte the ka abhe drama baqe hai.


The dupatta technology came with CNN which used to be PTN channel. It was post Zia era, during BB's first tenure.


ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 738753


Still my favorite

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Electric Supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Regal chowk, Karachi 1954
Double Decker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1959 Jang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Life without washing machines...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 783432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 783433
> 
> 
> 
> 1959 Jang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 783435


This is embarrassing !! BTW this design of post box came in early 90s. I remember there was on letter box in Neela Gumbat Lahore area, if you move towards Dhani Ram Street ,which had Queen Victoria's image on it.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Do you remember this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

This thread is a treasure - Good old sweet memories...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Time Table printed on copies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

used chai pyala for breakfast...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Used in Engineering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cover of the soundtrack album (LP) of 1974 box-office hit, Miss Hippie. The film depicted the ‘effect hippie lifestyle and fashion were having on Pakistani youth.


----------



## ghazi52

The Governor Generals Carriage Travelling From Lahore To Peshawar, Mid 19th Century.

This Image Is Restored And Watermarked By East India Company And Raj Research Group.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 805155
> 
> 
> 
> Cover of the soundtrack album (LP) of 1974 box-office hit, Miss Hippie. The film depicted the ‘effect hippie lifestyle and fashion were having on Pakistani youth.


Is this film available in digital form?

Edit: Apparently it's on YouTube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ration Card

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In October 1976 when I landed at Karachi airport in the middle of the night, a concerned policeman told me to hang out at the airport until dawn. In the morning another policeman commandeered a taxi for me. He turned on the meter and told me that the rate was Rs. 1 per mile. The entire trip to my home in North Nazimabad came to Rs. 13. Karachi was a safe and a great city then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lovely days ... 
Decoration level was kind a same for rich and poor class people. 
It was the time when we attend the weddings and different ceremonies with love and happiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Old.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

National NV8610e - was our first VCR.
This is VCR Head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Office of the past..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

When kid cycle made of steel...








...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....





GEC Tabletop radio.
This sort of radio from the early 1950s to the late sixties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..





...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.






Our children will never understand the pain of our childhood.
Who has gone through this ordeal?

کیسا کرب یہ مشین تو سائنس کی عظیم ترین ایجاد ہوا کرتی تھی جو لوگوں کی گدی میں گدگدی کرنے کے لئے استعمال ہوا کرتی تھی لوگ قینچی سے بال کٹوانے کے بعد اسے گدی پر ضرور چلوایا کرتے تھے ..تب پوری طرح سے اطمینان ہوتا تھا کہ اب مکمل حجامت بن چکی ہے ۔​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,۔

You may have also used this milk bottle


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Flour making

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wooden thaqtee washing.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,






اْس زمانے میں نہ موسپل‘ نہ کنگ میٹ اور نہ ہی سرن نامی پیسٹ متعارف ہوئے تھے۔ پیکٹ سے نکالتے وقت بہت زیادہ احتیاط کہیں ٹوٹ نہ جائے‘ ایک طویل عرصے تک صرف اسی سبز _”جلیبی“_ پر گزارہ کیا۔​


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pen
Parker and Sheaffer fountain pen....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wearing at the wedding...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
Evolution of the Coke bottle...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

...
پاہنڈے (برتن) قلعی کرا لو​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.
> View attachment 881801


remind me Shahbaz Sharif .... aik dhela ki corruption ....


----------



## ghazi52

l;l;l


----------



## ghazi52

1923, Lahore...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar 1988 .....


----------



## ghazi52

It was made at Firdous Colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585281715332857856


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
گئے وقتوں کی بات ہے جب کلو کی جگہ سیر والے باٹ ہوتے تھے ۔۔۔ آج بھی ایک ترازو اور پرانے باٹ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Drinks in 1970's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Catalystic

Hmm remember most of this from 80s onwards.
Thankfully we have the sewing machines still used in family, wife can sew, she doing it from childhood.
We don’t have to pay for alterations or fitting/sizing etc. 
specially in dollars!


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
In the old days, a memory of tennis shows which we also called Krunch's shoe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

